# Dive Report, Pictures, Video: Key Largo



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got back from a Key Largo diving vacation with the UWF Scuba Club. What a great trip, we rented a beautiful waterfront house to fit the 15 people that came on the trip. The house itself wan't that great, but the outdoor patio areas, dock and hammock were the bees knees. Water temps were 72-75, air temps 70-83. We did a total of 9 dives, including one night dive. Dive sites were molases reef, winch hole (reef), spanish anchor (reef), French reef, Speigel grove (3rd largest artificial reef), and the USCG duane. The Speigel Grove is my favorite wreck. There are vast swim throughs and penetration dives that don't require you going any deeper than 70 feet. Our conditions were pretty crappy, lots of surge and high surf. On our first day, almost half of our group got seasick. On our second day, 10 of our 15 club members got seasick, including some who took a hefty dose of prescription anti-nausea medication. I'm still working on putting together a dive video, but in the meantime, here are some pictures from the trip and an astrophotography timelapse that I put together. 

As usual, we dove with Ocean Divers on their Newton 46' "The Santana" and they were great!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that looks nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, The pics look awesome!
I'll have to watch the vid when I get home.


----------

